# hdmi and component output at the same time hr10-250



## flmgrip (Nov 26, 2003)

will the hr10-250 output the signal at hdmi, component and s-video at the same time or are the other outputs dead when hdmi is used ?

thanks


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Sorry, only one output. The others are dead.


----------



## DavidS (Sep 27, 2000)

Guindalf said:


> Sorry, only one output. The others are dead.


Not quite right. When output is set to 480i (and it must be set to 480i to get anything out of s-video) then both HMDI and s-video or both component and s-video will work at the same time. You cannot use HDMI and companent at the same time, however.


----------



## flmgrip (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks guys, i guess i have to work with some splitters, adapters and more then...


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

DavidS said:


> Not quite right. When output is set to 480i (and it must be set to 480i to get anything out of s-video) then both HMDI and s-video or both component and s-video will work at the same time. You cannot use HDMI and companent at the same time, however.


Oooops, my bad - I was over-simplifying again!

Thanks for putting me right, David.


----------



## thepackfan (May 21, 2003)

DavidS said:


> Not quite right. When output is set to 480i (and it must be set to 480i to get anything out of s-video) then both HMDI and s-video or both component and s-video will work at the same time. You cannot use HDMI and companent at the same time, however.


David, 
The HDMI may work on your TV, but, only the component works with my Samsung when I set my HDTIVO to 480i.


----------



## DavidS (Sep 27, 2000)

thepackfan said:


> David,
> The HDMI may work on your TV, but, only the component works with my Samsung when I set my HDTIVO to 480i.


HDMI does indeed work at 480i on my TV, a Panny ED plasma. Weird that the Samsung doesn't accept it.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

the new mpeg4 HD receiver outputs everything at the same time. Sorry it doesn't help you now.


----------



## flmgrip (Nov 26, 2003)

so do i have to unplug the HDMI or just have no tv turned on which is pluged into the HDMI to use the component at 480i


----------



## Eben (Jul 19, 2001)

flmgrip said:


> so do i have to unplug the HDMI or just have no tv turned on which is pluged into the HDMI to use the component at 480i


You have to unplug the HDMI to activate component.


----------



## flmgrip (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks i guess i go with s-video or composite for the one tv without HDMI... unless there is some way to convert hdmi to component, but that probably will cost some...


----------



## garywj (May 3, 2005)

I recently had my HDMI output fixed on my 10-250 and it works fine. I have discovered that my component-video output is now active at the same time the HDMI is active.


----------



## DonQijote (Mar 2, 2004)

garywj said:


> I recently had my HDMI output fixed on my 10-250 and it works fine. I have discovered that my component-video output is now active at the same time the HDMI is active.


===========================

Did D* repair your HDMI or was it repaired by a 3rd party?


----------



## garywj (May 3, 2005)

D* does not fix anything. You have to send the whole box back to them and get a replacement. I got he HDMI interface fixed at a 3rd party. I asked D* to replace the HDMI interface but as usual its "their way or the highway". The don't care about losing all your recoded programms.


----------



## jantomas (Jan 4, 2006)

could you shed some light on what was done to get HDMI and comp. active at the same time. would really help to have this capability


----------



## AlanNHou (Jan 20, 2003)

I just bought a Samsung 32" LCD and have a H20 HD Receiver. When I pluged in a HDMI cable the only signal that the TV would display was one that was 720P or 1080I. I plugged in a component cable switched the TV to receive that signal and all programming was available. When I switched the TV back to HDMI, it also worked. So if you have a H20 receiver, you can use both at the same time.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

A poster advised that his Sony LCD RPTV allowed him to see component when he switched the TV's inputs--no need to physically disconnect HDMI.

My son's Sony 19" LCD TV shuts off HDMI when you turn off the TV, allowing the HD Tivo's component output to remain active.


----------



## humbland (Aug 25, 2005)

i want to send component from my 10-250 to an ed plasma and at the same time have hdmi hooked up to a front projector. the plasma and the projector won't be in use at the same time. if the projector is turned off (no hdmi handshake will be present), will the 10-250 output a signal via component? or does the hdmi cable have to be physically unplugged from the 10-250?
thanks for the help,
eric


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

It's hard to tell. Many TVs still tell the HD Tivo that HDMI is hooked up, even when turned off. Try it. If it doesn't work there are some inexpensive manual switchers that will work.


----------



## humbland (Aug 25, 2005)

can you point me to an inexpensive manual hdmi switch?
also, i have digital audio out via toslink. is that affected by how the hdmi is hooked up?
if a hdmi plug is in the port, will the digital audio out still work?
thanks,
eric


----------



## lynesjc (Feb 10, 2005)

monoprice


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

humbland said:


> can you point me to an inexpensive manual hdmi switch?


This is what I am using to do what you want:

http://www.markertek.com/SearchProduct.asp?item=DVIAB-1&off=4&sort=prod



humbland said:


> also, i have digital audio out via toslink. is that affected by how the hdmi is hooked up?


No. You can route it through that switch if you want to.



humbland said:


> if a hdmi plug is in the port, will the digital audio out still work?
> thanks,
> eric


Yes.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

humbland said:


> can you point me to an inexpensive manual hdmi switch?
> 
> eric


Re: the manual switch. Here's how I use it: I plug in the HDMI to DVI cable into DVI #1 input on the switch (you would do it with the HDMI inputs); nothing is plugged in to DVI #2. The switch's DVI output feeds TV #1.

When I punch input #1 on the switch the DVI is active. Conversely, when I punch input #2 on the switch (there is nothing connected to it), nothing goes to TV #1 and the components are then active, feeding TV #2. I run the components directly from the HD Tivo to TV #2.

I hope this makes sense.


----------



## humbland (Aug 25, 2005)

it looks like the markertek product is a manual switch, but it's hard to tell from the description.
the upside is that it's about 1/3 the price of the remote switch from monoprice.
can you do the same thing with a remote switch from monoprice, or will the powered switch "turn on" the hdmi port and deactivate the component outputs?
thanks for the help,
eric


----------



## pudge44 (Dec 5, 2002)

After reading many threads on this topic, I'm still not sure I know the answer to my particular question. 

I currently have the HR10 hooked up to my Samsung 42: DLP via HDMI. I have optical audio from the HR10 to my A/V receiver. I'm happy to turn Dolby Digital on in the HR10 settings and use the AVR for audio, but I must admit the difference in audio levels between HD and SD channels is pretty annoying. Additionally, watching TV late at night with everyone else asleep in a smallish house makes it somewhat impractical to fire up the home theater every time I flip on the set. 

For the moment, the DD it set to off in the HR-10 and I use the TV speakers most of the time. When I want to use the AVR for audio, I turn DD on in the HR10, but that's a pain to do every time. 

What I'd like to be able to do is turn the DD settings in the HR10 to on, yet still have the option to use the TV's speakers for audio if I'd like to. What happens if I hook up both the HDMI and component outs from the HR10 to separate inputs on the same TV? Will my Samsung "shut down" the HDMI port, allowing me to hear audio -- even with Dolby Digital enabled -- when I switch to component in? 

If so, I can solve my problem for the cost of an additional component cable. (I'm using the one that came with the HR10 to connect my DVD player to the TV.) 

Thanks!


----------



## pudge44 (Dec 5, 2002)

bump


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

humbland said:


> it looks like the markertek product is a manual switch, but it's hard to tell from the description.
> the upside is that it's about 1/3 the price of the remote switch from monoprice.
> can you do the same thing with a remote switch from monoprice, or will the powered switch "turn on" the hdmi port and deactivate the component outputs?
> thanks for the help,
> eric


As long as you are connecting only 1 HDMI source to the switch and leaving the other input(s) empty, it will work the same as the manual switch. It just costs more but may be more convenient to use because it is remote controlled.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

pudge44 said:


> What I'd like to be able to do is turn the DD settings in the HR10 to on, yet still have the option to use the TV's speakers for audio if I'd like to.


Plug an analog stereo RCA cable into the TV set. You don't need digital audio for two channel sound.


----------



## pudge44 (Dec 5, 2002)

Arcady, unfortunately there are no audio inputs on the TV that work with HDMI. It's a single HDMI/DVI in port, with an accompanying audio in for DVI, but that port does not work when using HDMI. 

I'm going to experiment with component and report back.


----------



## Mr. Bill (Jan 18, 2006)

Like your TV, my Sharp won't "switch on" its RCA stereo inputs when using the HDMI input.

The only way to get around this I found was to use headphones attached to the RCA of the HR10 and turn off the AVR.


----------



## cowart (Dec 11, 2003)

pudge44 said:


> It's a single HDMI/DVI in port, with an accompanying audio in for DVI, but that port does not work when using HDMI.


Have you tried the special HDMI to DVI cable that comes with the HR10?


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

pudge44 said:


> Arcady, unfortunately there are no audio inputs on the TV that work with HDMI. It's a single HDMI/DVI in port, with an accompanying audio in for DVI, but that port does not work when using HDMI.
> 
> I'm going to experiment with component and report back.


You can use an HDMI>DVI adapter for that. Your HD Tivo should have come with an HDMI>DVI cable. Use the DVI side for video into your TV and the analog (red and white) audio outputs from the HD Tivo. Use "Y" adapters for the audio if you need 2 separate analog audio outputs.


----------



## pudge44 (Dec 5, 2002)

A J Ricaud said:


> You can use an HDMI>DVI adapter for that. Your HD Tivo should have come with an HDMI>DVI cable. Use the DVI side for video into your TV and the analog (red and white) audio outputs from the HD Tivo. Use "Y" adapters for the audio if you need 2 separate analog audio outputs.


OK, so I would use the HDMI>DVI cable. HDMI end goes into the HR10, then I need an HDMI>DVI adapter to connect to the DVI end, and plug that into my HDMI/DVI port, right?


----------



## humbland (Aug 25, 2005)

hi AJR,
thanks for the great info.
i'm getting ready to order equipment. i took a look at the manual switch that you suggested. it looks great for the hdmi signal, but it only switches rca audio. i think the toslink audio port on the 10-250 remains "hot" if the video is out is via hdmi or component. if this is true, is there an inexpensive toslink "splitter that i can use to send to the two different avrs (one for plasma/ one for front pj)? or, is there another hdmi switch that will also switch toslink simultaneously?
thanks,
eric.


----------



## Mr. Bill (Jan 18, 2006)

pudge44 said:


> OK, so I would use the HDMI>DVI cable. HDMI end goes into the HR10, then I need an HDMI>DVI adapter to connect to the DVI end, and plug that into my HDMI/DVI port, right?


The HDMI/DVI cable comes with the HR10.

Yes... HDMI-end into the HR10 output, DVI-end into the TV's DVI input, and corresponding 2-ch stereo into the TV. And toslink to the AVR if you have one.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

humbland said:


> i think the toslink audio port on the 10-250 remains "hot" if the video is out is via hdmi or component. if this is true, is there an inexpensive toslink "splitter that i can use to send to the two different avrs (one for plasma/ one for front pj)? or, is there another hdmi switch that will also switch toslink simultaneously?
> thanks,
> eric.


Yes, the Toslink stays hot. Here's an inexpensive Toslink splitter:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...&cs_id=1040108&p_id=966&seq=1&format=2&style=


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

pudge44,

Have you checked the set up menu options for audio on your TV?

On my HDTV with HDMI input, there is a menu that offers a choice of audio source when using the HDMI input. Either the audio can come from the HDMI cable, or it can come from the analog L+R audio inputs associated with the RGB/VGA input.

Perhaps something similar is available on your TV.


----------



## wje (Jan 8, 2005)

A J Ricaud said:


> A poster advised that his Sony LCD RPTV allowed him to see component when he switched the TV's inputs--no need to physically disconnect HDMI.
> 
> My son's Sony 19" LCD TV shuts off HDMI when you turn off the TV, allowing the HD Tivo's component output to remain active.


My Sony does the same thing. Apparently, the HDMI port is switched off when that input isn't selected. Note that a previous post indicated that the HDMI cable had to be unplugged to get component output... this isn't exactly correct. If your TV turns off the port, that's sufficient. If it doesn't, you're out of luck.


----------

